# New Book about Private Raft Trips in the Grand



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

More people applying for permits...ah jeez Thanks.


----------



## Recreation_Law (Oct 29, 2013)

*Yeah, but*

The information on how to apply is posted and the book does not talk about that too much. It is directed towards people who get permits.


----------



## EZ (Feb 10, 2004)

It is telling that the author's name on the cover is as big as the title.


----------

